# جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم​ 
بعدما اعلنا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007
حان موعد اعلاننا عن الهدايا للفائزين, و نبدأ كما بدأنا سابقا بالأعضاء المباركين الفائزين ب مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007 

بنت الفادى 
christ my lord
marmar_maroo 

هداياكم هي احدى هذه المنحوتات التذكارية لأعياد الميلاد المجيد, منحوتة بأيادي مسيحية و منقوش عليها اسم المنتدى و رابطه كما هو في الصور ادناه​ 
















المنحوتات هي مشابهة لكل الفائزين في المسابقات و مختومة بأسم المنتدى كما ظاهر بالصور اعلاه و كما هو في الصورة التالية​ 






اما المشرفين فهداياهم مختلفة, فهي هدايا تقنية مقدمة لكل من
استفانوس 
Twin
فراشة مسيحية

الهدية عبارة عن USB Flash Memory
بسعة 2 GB
لتخزين الملفات بأنواعها و حملها معكم في اي مكان
كما في الصورة التالية













بالأضافة الى كارت تهنئة مقدم من الأدارة و بخط اليد لكل الفائزين من الأعضاء المباركين و المشرفين

لذلك, سارعوا بأرسال عناوينكم لي برسالة خاصة اذ سيتم الأرسال خلال ايام معدودة


مبروك للفائزين و حظ اوفر للمتنافسين في المسابقات القادمة 

نصلي ان تكون احتفلاتنا و مسابقاتنا قد اضافة رونق مختلف للأعياد في حياة متصفحين منتدانا و الرب يبارككم و يبارك العمل الذي اتممتوه و الأنجاز الذي شاركتوا به في المسابقات ليصل عما وصل اليه

تحيات ادارة منتدى الكنيسة
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الله الله الله يا روك*

*عسل عسل عسل عسل انت و الهدايا عسل*

*بجد هدايا رائعة و قيمة جدا جدا*

*ميرسي بجد و ربنا يعوضك يا رب*​


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> 
> بعدما اعلنا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007
> ...


*أنتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون*
*هههههههه*
*مبروك عليكم يا أخوتي*
*مبرووووووووووك* 
بنت الفادى​marmar_maroo  -  christ my lord
*مبرووووووووووووك عليكم الجائزة*
*ولو حد عنده مشكلة في موضوع العناوين يقلي وأخدها أنا *
*وكل يوم ابقي أدعلكم صباحاً ومساءً*
*ما رأيكم ؟*
*:smil12::smil12::smil12:*​


My Rock قال:


> اما المشرفين فهداياهم مختلفة, فهي هدايا تقنية مقدمة لكل من
> استفانوس
> Twin
> فراشة مسيحية​
> ...



 
*ربنا يخليك يا روك*
*حاسس بيا *
*أصلي كل يوم والتاني الهرد ديسك يضرب*
*:new2::new2::new2:*
*بس مكنش ينفع تبعت معاها سندوتش هوت دوج أسباني وواحد بيبسي دايت*
*هههههههههههه*
*مبروك حبيبي أستفانوس ومبروك يا فراشة*​


My Rock قال:


> بالأضافة الى كارت تهنئة مقدم من الأدارة و بخط اليد لكل الفائزين من الأعضاء المباركين و المشرفين​



*أنا ال كتبه *
*:t13::t13:*​


My Rock قال:


> لذلك, سارعوا بأرسال عناوينكم لي برسالة خاصة اذ سيتم الأرسال خلال ايام معدودة
> مبروك للفائزين و حظ اوفر للمتنافسين في المسابقات القادمة
> نصلي ان تكون احتفلاتنا و مسابقاتنا قد اضافة رونق مختلف للأعياد في حياة متصفحين منتدانا و الرب يبارككم و يبارك العمل الذي اتممتوه و الأنجاز الذي شاركتوا به في المسابقات ليصل عما وصل اليه​
> تحيات ادارة منتدى الكنيسة
> ...


*شكراً شكراً*
*ومبرووووك للفائزين ال منهم أنا*
*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*
*ومبروك لمنتدي الكنيسة **ككل*
*ومن مجد لمجد بقوة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fadia2005 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*ربنا يرعاك ياروك بجد عسل 

ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف مبروك :yahoo: ياجماعة على الهدايا دى وربنا يديم عضويتكم فى المنتدى


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك عليكم و ان نشاء الله السنة اللى جاية هكون من الفائزين


----------



## جيلان (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين
وسلام خاص لروك على تعبه معانا وعلى الهدايا القيمة دى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*ميرسي لكل اللي هنونا و عقبالكم كلكم *

*و احلي و اجمل شكر للزعيم العسل روك*

:yahoo:​


----------



## s_h (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك يا فراشة المنتدى هدية قيمة بجد وكفاية انها من المنتدى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



s_h قال:


> مبروك يا فراشة المنتدى هدية قيمة بجد وكفاية انها من المنتدى



*الله يبارك فيك و عقبالك يا رب*

*مسابقات القيامة قربت و زي دي هايبقا فيها فائزين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*و بجد فعلآ كفاية انها من المنتدي دي اغلى احلى هدية وصلتني :new8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

ميرسى أوى أوى يا روك على الهدايا القيمة دى 

وربنا يعوضك يااااااارب​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*




> أنتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون
> هههههههه
> مبروك عليكم يا أخوتي
> مبرووووووووووك
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

يا أستاذ توين متغلاش عليك طبعا 

بس الحمدلله الواحد معندهوش مشكلة فى العنوان :yahoo:



> أنا ال كتبه ​



أوعــــــــــى يا توين خطك يكون من اللى مش بيتقرأ 

علشان لما أفرجه لآصحابـــى :smil12:

ومبـــــــــــــروك عليك أنت كمان 

ومبــــــــــروك لحبيبتى فراشة 

ومبــــــــــروك لآستاذنا أستفانوس 

ومبـــروك لبنت الفادى ويوساب ​


----------



## maria123 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## ramy saba (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

[/size
ألف مبروك للفائزين بالجوائز الجميلة وربنا يبارك الأيدى ايلى نحتتها]


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

يا جمالك ياروك
بجد هديا زى السكر كفايه انها من المنتدى
والف مبرررررروك للفائزين
فراشه وتوين واستفانوس
ويوساب والعفريته مرمر الشقيه
ومبروك علينا كلنا المنتدى الجميل دا
وميرسى ياروك على الهديا الجميله دى​


----------



## ارووجة (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
:flowers:

فرووشة وتوين
واستفانوس

وبنت الفادي ومرر ويوساب
^__^


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أوعــــــــــى يا توين خطك يكون من اللى مش بيتقرأ ​


 

لا توين بيهزر بس, الكارت حيكون بخطي انا..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> لا توين بيهزر بس, الكارت حيكون بخطي انا..



كمـــــــان بخط روك نفسه...

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
:ura1::ura1:
:ura1:​


----------



## duosrl (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم*


----------



## استفانوس (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة
اتقدم بالشكر للاخ الحبيب روك على محبته الرائعة
واشكره على الهدية وخاصة كرت التهئنة لانه وسام شرف ليا
ربنا يباركك حبيبي ويفيض عليك من نعمته ويسكب عليك بركات لايعبر عنها
ويفتح كوة السموات ويفيض بغمر فيض على كل ماتنفقه من اجل الخدمة​ 
والف مبروك للاخوة الاحباء
Twin
فراشة مسيحية
بنت الفادى
christ my lord
marmar_maroo
*واصلي ان يبارك الرب منتدانا اكثر فااكثر *
*ولتبقى دماء المسيح مرشوشة على عتبة المنتدى والقائمتين*
*لكي تفوح منه دائما رائحة الميسح الذكية*​


----------



## kokygr (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سم الثالوث الاقدس امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين                                                                         سلام ونعمة رب المجد للجميع                                                                                                                        الف مبروك لكل الفايزين   وعقبال كل سنه     ونشكر تعب المحبه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## kokygr (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس                                                                                                                                                              التهاني لجميع الفايزين ودايما موفقين باذن الله  ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## captive2010 (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين 
وجوائز جمليه جدااااا​


----------



## sherif samy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك لكل الفائزين      وعقبالى يا رب     عقبااااالى:yaka:


----------



## sondos_m2006 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبروووووووووووووووووك لكل الفائزين وعقبال لما الاقى اسمى فيهم*


----------



## هانى جورج (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين وربنا يبارك تعب المحبة وكل عام والجميع بخير  بمناسبة الايام والاعيادالمقدسة


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي روك*


My Rock قال:


> لا توين بيهزر بس, الكارت حيكون بخطي انا..


 
*في أول وهله كدة تبعني *
*مكنش العشم يا روك بعتني علي ول وعلي العام كمان*
*فين الأخوية وفين المحبة !!!!*
*طيب يا أخي لو قلت أنا ال كتبته تحملني وقول للناس دة توين كمان هو ال جايب الهدايا .......... فين التضحية ؟*
*بأذن الله يطلع خطك وحش *
*ههههههههههههههه*

*شكراً يا روك علي البيعة دية بس أنا مسمحك *
*ههههههههههه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف مبرووووووووووك لكل الفائزين​


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت مرمر*


marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> يا أستاذ توين متغلاش عليك طبعا ​
> بس الحمدلله الواحد معندهوش مشكلة فى العنوان :yahoo:​



*يا سلام *
*أزاي متغلاش عليا وبتقوليلي مفيش مشاكل بالعنواين ... ماشي*
*ممكن أنتي ياريت بقي أي حد من الفيزين يكون عنده مشكله في العنوان يقلي ماشي*
:t17::spor2::t17:​


marmar_maroo قال:


> أوعــــــــــى يا توين خطك يكون من اللى مش بيتقرأ ​
> علشان لما أفرجه لآصحابـــى :smil12:​


​ 
*لا متقلقيش أنا بكتب علي الكي بورد*
:a63::a63::a63:
*وخلاص ما روك فضحني*
*هههههههههههه*
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فله (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفايزين 
الجوايز تحفة بجد وخصوصا جوايز المباركين وكفاية ان عليها اسم المنتدى​


----------



## يوسف راشد (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف مبروك للفائزين*
*وسلام خاص لروك على تعبه معانا وعلى الهدايا القيمة دى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*




> يا سلام
> أزاي متغلاش عليا وبتقوليلي مفيش مشاكل بالعنواين ... ماشي
> ممكن أنتي ياريت بقي أي حد من الفيزين يكون عنده مشكله في العنوان يقلي ماشي​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنت مش قلت هتخدها لو احنا عندنا مشاكل 

وأنا ياسيدى بطمنك اننا كلنـــــــــا معندناش مشاكل :yahoo:

أه طبعا متغلاش عليك يا توين...

أنت عارف بقى الواحد لازم يجامل :t33:



> لا متقلقيش أنا بكتب علي الكي بورد
> 
> وخلاص ما روك فضحني​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo::yahoo:
:yahoo:

ميرسى ياروك وربنا يخليك لينــــــا :smil12:​


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبروك لكل الفائزين علي الهدايا القيمة *
*ودائما نراكم متفوقين وممييزين*
*مع رب المجد يسوع *

*  :scenic:    :new4:     *:t16:   

:new5:​


----------



## fawz (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مروك للفائزين   عاشت ايديكم على الهدايا الحلوة


----------



## يوستيكا (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف الف مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك لكل الفائزين ويارب التفوق الدئم للجميع :​big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*الف شكر يا روك على الهدايا القيمة جدا دى .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *

*وانا اسف جدا على التاخير نظرا لاربعين والدتى كان يوم 22 / 2 *

*واشكر كل الاعضاء والمشرفين على تهنئتهم الجميلة جدا*

*وبجد فرحتونى فى قمة المى وحزنى ربنا يبارك الجميع*

*اشكركم من كل قلبى*​


----------



## Twin (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي يوساب*


christ my lord قال:


> *الف شكر يا روك على الهدايا القيمة جدا دى .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​




*أي خدمة يا يوساب*
*أنا ال أخترتها وحتي اسالوا روك*
*ومبروك عليك*​


christ my lord قال:


> *وانا اسف جدا على التاخير نظرا لاربعين والدتى كان يوم 22 / 2 *​*
> *



*تعيش وتفتكر يا حبيبي*
*ربنا يعزيك ويعزي أسرتك ويكفيك ..........*
*أن صار لك شفيع جديد بالسماء يرفع صلواته عنك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



christ my lord قال:


> *الف شكر يا روك على الهدايا القيمة جدا دى .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​
> 
> *وانا اسف جدا على التاخير نظرا لاربعين والدتى كان يوم 22 / 2 *​
> *واشكر كل الاعضاء والمشرفين على تهنئتهم الجميلة جدا*​
> ...


 
ربنا يعزيك حبيبي
توجه الى الرسائل الخاصة و ارسلي عنوانك حتى نتكفل بارسال الجوائز

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



christ my lord قال:


> *الف شكر يا روك على الهدايا القيمة جدا دى .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *
> 
> 
> *وانا اسف جدا على التاخير نظرا لاربعين والدتى كان يوم 22 / 2 *
> ...




*تعيش و تفتكر يا يوساب و ربنا يعزيكم :new5:*
*و ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب علي طول :new5:*​


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي أخي يوساب*
> 
> 
> ...





Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*​


 
*سلام ونعمة المسيح يكون معك دائماً*​


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



My Rock قال:


> ربنا يعزيك حبيبي
> 
> *اشكرك اخى الحبيب روك على عزائك الصادق .. والهدية الجميلة دى اكبر عزاء لىّ فعلاً .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .. ويبارك خدمتك*​توجه الى الرسائل الخاصة و ارسلي عنوانك حتى نتكفل بارسال الجوائز
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
*تم ارسال العنوان .. سلام ونعمة المسيح تكون معك دائماً*​


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *تعيش و تفتكر يا يوساب و ربنا يعزيكم :new5:*
> *و ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب علي طول :new5:*[/center]


 
*اشكرك جزيلاً اختى العزيزة فراشة على عزائك الصادق .. ربنا يفرح ايامك دايماً*

*ويحافظ عليكِ وعلى زوجك وابنك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



christ my lord قال:


> *اشكرك جزيلاً اختى العزيزة فراشة على عزائك الصادق .. ربنا يفرح ايامك دايماً*
> 
> 
> 
> *ويحافظ عليكِ وعلى زوجك وابنك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




*ربنا يخليك يا رب *

*بس انا الحمدلله لسا ماجبتش عيال :t31:*​


----------



## christ my lord (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ربنا يخليك يا رب *
> 
> *بس انا الحمدلله لسا ماجبتش عيال :t31:*[/center]


 
*يبقى دة فااال كويس عليكى يا فراشة .. اكيد هتجيبى ولد زى القمر :999:*

*انا تنبأتلك خلاص .. وهتبقى تقولى يوساب النبى قالى :a63:*​


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لجميع الفائزين

فراشه وتوين واستفانوس

بنت الفادى ومرمر ويوساب

وعقبال كل مره

يوساب

الف مبروك

وتعبش وتفتكر​


----------



## amerlive2000 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم كل حين                                الف الف مبروك يا اخوتى فى الرب فرحنا لكم كتير  هدايه رائعه وقيمه ربنا يعوض تعبكم          :t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t1


----------



## fawz (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف مبروك للفائزين او ربنا يزيدكم ابمان  وقوة ونجاح في مسابقات جديدة يا رب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*[جد الف مبروك لكل الفائزين
وبجد مشكور ياروك على كل هذا التعب معانا 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك
الف مبروك والسنة الجاية هكون انا من ضمنكم ​*


----------



## Twin (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي كاندي*


w_candyshop_s قال:


> الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لجميع الفائزين​
> فراشه وتوين واستفانوس​
> بنت الفادى ومرمر ويوساب​
> وعقبال كل مره​
> ...


 
*ربنا يبارك فيكي يا اختي كاندي*
*وعقبالك المسابقة ال جية ونفرح بيكي*
*هههههههه*

*بس حابب اقولك حاجة ...!!!!!!!!!*
*مش أي حد يكسب كل مرة *
*ههههههههه*
*أنا وأعوذ بالله من كلمة أنا بكسب كل مرة *
*دية الثالثة علي التوالي وسأصل للعاشرة عن قريب*
*ههههههههه*
*:t31::t13::t13::t13::t31:*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*تالت مرة يا امير يا بختك*

*انا كسبت مرة ودي التانية*

*و التالتة تابتة انشاءالله*​


----------



## christ my lord (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الف مبرووووووووووووووووك لجميع الفائزين​
> فراشه وتوين واستفانوس​
> بنت الفادى ومرمر ويوساب​
> وعقبال كل مره​
> ...


 
*الله يبارك فيكى يا كاندى .. ميرسى جدا على التهنئة الجميلة دى .. واشكرك على عزائك .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين 
ويارب ديما فايزين 
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم ​


----------



## abrammax (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبروك على كل الى كسبو نعمة ربنا معاكم *


----------



## شنودة بستان (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مبرووووووك للفائزين​


----------



## الملاك الابيض (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*بعتذر لاني تأخرت عل المباركة بس اعذروني لان ضغط شغلي كان كتير كبير هل الفترة .

الف الف الف مبروك لكل يلي فازو وبالفعل بتستحقو الافضل بكل جدارة وانشاءلله للمزيد من التقدم والف مبروك ومبروك الهدايا واكيد الشكر لروك على مجهودك الكبير لتطوير منتدانا .

واكيد هاد تشجيع كتير كبير الي وللباقي مشان نزيد همتنا اكتر بالمنتدى .

اختكم المحبة ملاك*


----------



## حربى عجيب مينا (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مليون مبروك للفائزين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويارب دائما فى نجاح وتطور وممكن اعرف ايمتا هيكون فى مسابقة تانى سامحونى انا جديد فى المنتدى  الرب يبارك حياتكم   الرجاء الصلاة لاجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## fawz (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف مليون مبروك للفائزين  ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعبكم يا رب دايما نجاح وتطور ممكن اعرف اذاحيكون مسابقات اخرى سامحوني انا جديد في المنتدى  ربنا يبارككم ويعطيكم القوة على ان تعملو المزيد صلو لي انا الخاطيء على شان ربنا يزيد ايماني وايمان الجميع:lightbulb:


----------



## fawz (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

[[الف مليون مبروك للفائزين  ربنا يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعبكم يا رب دايما نجاح وتطور ممكن اعرف اذاحيكون مسابقات اخرى سامحوني انا جديد في المنتدى  ربنا يبارككم ويعطيكم القوة على ان تعملو المزيد صلو لي انا الخاطيء على شان ربنا يزيد ايماني وايمان الجميع::


----------



## john_ (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك لكل الفائزين  والهدايا جميلة وقيمة


----------



## marlen (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## geooo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

bonjour
مليون مبروك


----------



## ريمون_رؤوف (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مساء الخير اسف جدا على التاخير بس صدقونى غصب عنى سامحونى


----------



## هانى جورج (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

حقاان القلب الكبير يفرح بكل شئ ويشكر اللة على كل شئ


----------



## مورة (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*:yaka:*


----------



## mrmr120 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الف الف الف مبروك لكل الفائزين 
وانا اسفة انها جت متاخرة​


----------



## wedoo totaa (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

[B]لن أعيش في جلباب أبي [/B]​
أقوم وأذهب إلي أبي وأقول له يا أبي أخطأت إلي السماء وقدامك ولست مستحق بعد أن أدعي لك ابناً، اجعلني كأحد أجراك 
(لوقا 15: 18، 19)

طلب الابن من أبوه أن يأخذ حقه من مال أبيه، ويترك بيته ويتمتع بحياته بعيد عنه معتقداً أنه عندما يستقل عن بيت وحضن أبيه سيجد الراحة والحرية، وما به إلا وخسر كل ماله وأصابه الشعور بالغربة وعدم الأمان فهو كان في حضن أبيه مدلل، طلباته جميعها مجابة، وأما الآن فهو يشتهي أكل الخنازير ولم يجده بعد أن كان أميراً في بيت أبيه. 

أخيرا قرر الابن أن يعود إلي أبيه مرتمياً في أحضانه مبدياً ندمه باكياً، وملامح الخجل علي وجهه وإذ بأبيه يستقبله في أحضانه، وقتها شعر الابن بالأمان والراحة ملتقطاُ أنفاسه، وكأنه وجد وطنه في حضن أبوه. 

هذا ما يحدث معنا، كثيراً ما نبتعد عن أحضان أبينا، ونرفض أن نعيش تحت ظل بيت أبينا، الله الآب. معتقدين مثل هذا الابن الضال إننا نستطيع أن نعيش بعيد عن أبونا، ولكن سرعان ما نشعر بالغربة والجوع والافتقاد إلي الأمان والراحة، فنقوم ونذهب إلي أبينا ونقول مثلما قال الابن الضال أخطائنا قدامك، وإذ به بأحضان الأب الحنون يضمنا إلي أحضانه ويشعرنا بالأمان ويمسح دموعنا ويشعر بنا قبل أن نتكلم، ويقبلنا بفرح مثلما قبل الأب ابنه الضال.


----------



## يوسف جورج (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

رجاء فى حالة وجود مسابقات رجاء ارسال رسالة لى على الايميل حتى يمكننى المشاركة لانى احب المسابقات وروح المنافسة والبحث ولا اعرف متى تبدأ المسابقات  رجاء محبة مراسلتى بالمسابقة واين اجدها


----------



## max mike (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



يوسف جورج قال:


> رجاء فى حالة وجود مسابقات رجاء ارسال رسالة لى على الايميل حتى يمكننى المشاركة لانى احب المسابقات وروح المنافسة والبحث ولا اعرف متى تبدأ المسابقات  رجاء محبة مراسلتى بالمسابقة واين اجدها




آه ياريت بأمانة ياريت لو فى اى مسابقة تبلغونا عشان اانا نفسى اشترك فى اى مسابقة فى المنتدى


----------



## pop66 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ


تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ:smil7:​


----------



## pop66 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ



تَشَدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّعْ:smil7:​


----------



## هانى جورج (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

الغصن لا يقدر ان ياتى بثمر من ذاتة ان لم يثبت فى الكرمة انتم ايضا ان لم تثبتوا فى يو 15-4


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

اعايزة اقول ان الجايزة اجمل من الصورة بكتير قوى بجد
روعه روعه روعه
ومش عارفه اقول لماى روك ايه بجد على الكلام الجميل
بجد انا متشكرة قوى
ويارب ديما فى تفوق ومن نجاح لنجاح​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*



بنت الفادى قال:


> اعايزة اقول ان الجايزة اجمل من الصورة بكتير قوى بجد
> 
> روعه روعه روعه
> ومش عارفه اقول لماى روك ايه بجد على الكلام الجميل
> ...


 

مبروك يا بنت الفادي
دوائزكم وصلت انتي و مرمر
بقى الدور على يوساب يفرحنا..


----------



## استفانوس (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة
اتقدم بالشكر للاخ الحبيب روك
من اجل الهدية الرائعة  ومن اجل الكلمات المشجعة جدا
اصلي ان يبارك الرب خدمتك ويعوضك على كل ماتقدمه من جهد ومال ووقت
اضعاف اضعاف
مرة اخرى اشكرك والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## fadia2005 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

مبروك للفائزين


----------



## هانى جورج (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

المسيح قام 000 بالحقيقة قام  

شكرا للة الذى يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسبح     1 كو 15 - 75


----------



## kokygr (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

سلام ونعمة وبركة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع واسفه لغيابي عن المنتدي لفتره ليست بقصيره واتمني من الله ان لا تتسبب ظروف لابعادي عن المنتدي مره اخري                                                        اما الاهم فاني اهنئ اخوتي الفايزين واتمني لهم وللمنتدي مزيد من التوفيق وعقبال الفايزين الجاين ودايما  واشكر ادارة المنتدي بالاهتمام بكل اعضاءها  والي الامام دايما بركة رب المجد مع الجميع                                      ووحشتونننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننني


----------



## fadia2005 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007*

*مبروك لكم على الفوز ولنا على اننا نقدر ان نشرككم الفرحه واتهنا​*


----------



## دولىm (18 يونيو 2008)

مبروك ربنا يبارك الخدمه


----------

